# Work Visa - Dubai?



## cokedrinker (Jan 22, 2008)

Hello,

The other day I sent some cv's to architectural firms in Dubai. I've have one reply so far and I think they are going to contact me next week.... Hopefully i get a few more replies. If a suitable offer came my way i would be willing to start work within the next month or so... so what should I be doing in the meantime? Is there much of a process in obtaining a work visa for Dubai (I'm Irish) and would it be possible to start working within the next month? Any help appreciated.

Cheers


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

yes you can start working straight away, although technicall illegal but it happens all the time, your employer will then start the process of gaining you a residents visa. You won't be able to rent any accomodation until you have the visa but it can be done quite quickly. Your employer will have to find you temporary accom until such time.


----------

